# Tropica Plant Growth System 60



## burr740 (Feb 19, 2014)

Ive never used the thing, but it's an interesting contraption. Just from reading about it, apparently you're supposed to fill the chamber every day, at the beginning of photo period. So yeah, I'd say that's normal.

http://www.tankscape.co.uk/co2-and-...-parts/Tropica-Plant-Growth-System-60-CO2-Kit

Cool tank btw. I like those rocks.


----------



## Warren (Jul 17, 2014)

It's been bugging me so I did some more research... And it appears that the canister should last 2 months, but I need to refill the chamber every day... Which is abolsutely fine because I feed them every morning when I turn the light on!

Thanks for your input... And thanks, I bought a whole bunch of them but only those ones would fit!


----------

